# how long



## leavingonajetplane (Nov 10, 2010)

hi guys

im just wondering how long it will take until im actually in canada if i have secured an arranged employement opinion & am applying for pr as the principal applicant with my partner as my common in law 

i was hoping for it to be 6/8 months but from what i've read seems to be a lot longer!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

leavingonajetplane said:


> hi guys
> 
> im just wondering how long it will take until im actually in canada if i have secured an arranged employement opinion & am applying for pr as the principal applicant with my partner as my common in law
> 
> i was hoping for it to be 6/8 months but from what i've read seems to be a lot longer!


I don't think you fully understand the immigration process. There are two basic ways to immigrate to Canada and both are employment driven. You mention applying for PR status. To do this you require to have an occupation on a LIST of 29 occupations considered to be in short supply in Canada. If you have one of these occupations you can apply for a PR visa which, if granted would allow you to enter the country within 6-8 months.
If you do not have such an occupation you will require to have pre-arranged employment. This entails finding an employer in Canada who is willing to apply to Government of Canada for a LMO (Labour Market Opinion) which, if granted, would permit you to apply for a two-year TWP (Temporary Work Permit). This process could take up to 15 months. During the two years you may make application for PR (Permanent Resident) status.
I hope this clarifies matters for you.


----------



## leavingonajetplane (Nov 10, 2010)

I am skill level b on noc listing,once I receive job offer in writing I can apply as federal skilled worker


----------

